# Why is Shawn Spears in a high profile match on AEW's biggest PPV?



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

1st - I don't think there is such a thing as a WWE reject, as they're handing Jinder fucking Mahal a 5 year contract;

2nd - Perhaps the guy is more talented than we saw in WWE. It wouldn't surprise me if that was the case;

3rd - Calm down and give this some more time. Don't be so quick to judge. Everything is just getting started.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shawn is friends with Cody. Him getting a push on the merits of that is admittedly concerning.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Spears was in developmental for years, never catching a break. He got the number 10 over. What did they do instead of giving him some sort of mid-card run? They swept the rug from right under him. Why does one companies representation of a character have to equal another's? Are we really giving credibility for WWE to book mid-card and under acts? Something they've done a piss poor (and that's putting it kindly) job of doing in the last several years?

Look at Derrick Bateman's transition from Developmental/NXT/WWE to Ethan Carter lll in TNA/Impact. That was a "WWE reject" as you'd like to put.

How are you going to shit on something/someone when it's just begun? They gave him a cool, new presentation in their Road to Fyter Fest series. Now they've just had him in what is unintentionally the most controversial angle in a while. He hasn't done anything in AEW thus far that has earned him to get shit on by posters.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW apparantly is doing something right with him. Let's see where this goes. He already looks like a major asshole heel without saying 1 word . So far, Mission Accomplished. 
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/0422WLX.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tye was very over in NXT and they believe he's got potential to do more with that gimmick. Just because Vince never used him and wasted him. Doesn't mean he can't go to AEW and do something of quality. I'm sure if EC3 left and went to AEW. People would be fine with him being pushed. Instead Tye push at the top was in NXT instead of TNA.



Also keep in mind all of the guys who were seen as jobbers in WCW at one point like Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, Triple H. Then went to WWE and they made them into stars. It basically shows that AEW gives too shits if Vince treated him like a jobber in WWE. They see something in him from his NXT run and are gonna push him in AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just because a guy is a “reject” doesn’t mean he can’t make it big somewhere else. A guy like Juice Robinson is an example of that. And I won’t call Shawn a failure or a reject because you have to be given the opportunity to fail to be one. And I’m the limited opportunities he got, he usually did well.

And there’s an easy story to tell given Cody and Shawn’s friendship and Cody’s comments towards him.

Is there a risk? Does Shawn have to prove himself? Yes, which is why there’s at least some skepticism on my part. But it doesn’t mean he shouldn’t get a shot if it’s the right story.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm actually ok with Cody getting nepotism feuds right now. It's easy cash-ins for emotional storytelling, keeps him out of the main title picture, uses some more recognizable names and tests those names to see if they've got what it takes to stick around in AEW going forward. Good way to kill time before TV starts and we hopefully get that MJF feud I'm looking forward to.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

on the flip side aew need stars and spears is almost like creating their own if they handle it right which will in turn help in a couple of years when he has to put over the new guys so i dont see anything wrong with this cody can afford to take the losses against these guys as long as they dont waste what they create


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I've thought Spears was gold since the moment I fucking saw him in NXT. I honestly can't wrap my head around why he's not beloved on this board. But hey, very credible people in WWE have said that he was the most underutilized wrestler there, and was one of the best talents they had. Kevin Owens specifically has praised him repeatedly.

Have you ever considered that maybe, just maybe, WWE never gave him a real opportunity to showcase himself? That smart people who work for AEW have a better idea than you how good he is, and are looking to use his talent to their advantage?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Because using WWE rejects really worked well for TNA right? :tenay


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Because he's Cody's best friend and mentor, going back to the OVW days.

They will have a good match, Cody will win, they will shake hands and then move on. It's no big deal.

At least Cody isn't doing a Jeff Jarrett and putting himself over in every main event.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I dont care about anything else, but the motherfucker looked legit and felt like a real asshole. That's all I need. As for the rest people can waste their time, talking about this whole wwe reject thing. Lol


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Kenny Omega was in Deep South and couldn’t make it to the main roster.

Cody Rhodes was fucking stardust.

Matt and nick Jackson impersonated DX as jobbers and got beat up by John Morrison and the Miz.

And you wonder why they’re giving Shawn Spears a Chance? He was in developmental with Cody and I think even OVW tag team champs with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

He raised some buzz last night. Yet to see some of that from the over pushed WWE talent.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Another thread by one of the negative lot from last night. 

Just cause WWE messed him up, doesn't mean Shawn isn't good at what he does. Everyone deserves a chance in this company to prove themselves and same goes for Shawn. If the feud proves to be crap then moan all you like. But if the feud proves to be great, you lot who are looking you're nose down on it will be eating humble pie.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

6 of 7 guys is obvious BS. There are going to be plenty of mid-card guys who are interchangeable, if anyone semi-decent leaves WWE there's going to be a price where AEW would have them. Having guys with recognition from WWE is absolutely massive for AEW in the early going, it gives the casual audience a reason to care.

It may be that Spears was horribly underused on WWE (I didn't watch NXT at the time so I don't know) or it might just be that they need someone for Cody to beat. You can't just have the top guys facing each other every PPV.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Shawn Spears is a wrestler's wrestler, other wrestlers have put him over before, KO called him one of the best workers in WWE. He's a guy who has never been given a fair shake even though he had a very over gimmick. Even now, after Vince intentionally buried him, crowds are still reacting to him. 

If Cody is just giving his buddy the shot that nobody else was going to give him, while testing how much life is in the perfect 10 gimmick, it's not the end of the world. Shawn is 38 but he spent the last 7 years in WWE doing nothing, he probably doesn't have that many miles on him, plus he's only a couple years older than everyone in Kliq 2.0 and a decade younger than Jericho.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Because using WWE rejects really worked well for TNA right? :tenay


Steve Austin is a WCW/WWF reject.
Kenny Omega is a FCW reject
Cody is a WWE reject
The Young Bucks are TNA rejects
Wanna keep going?.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Frankly I always felt he deserved more than he got (not world champ god no but maybe a decent spot in the midcard rather than non existent) and this is his chance to prove if that is correct even though chances are he ends up losing this match it's designed to prove that he has what it takes to be a star.

It's definitely something that deserves skepticism as he might just end up failing but doesn't mean it's wrong to give him a fair chance to see what happens in a match that wont main event and he's more likely to lose anyway.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

WWE is a Shawn Spears reject.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Having a 205 live jobber in a high spot in your biggest ppv thus far isn't a good look.

Doesn't being tight with Cody warranting him a -spot- scream nepotism too? The thing the lot of you crusade against? :heston


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Having a 205 live jobber in a high spot in your biggest ppv thus far isn't a good look.
> 
> Doesn't being tight with Cody warranting him a -spot- scream nepotism too? The thing the lot of you crusade against? :heston


The man in your signature is the epitome of nepotism.

I don't know why I even bother.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm really hoping him and Cody just have a blow away match and feud and just to see the ones hating, will they change their tune.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll give him a chance to prove himself with this feud but if he still vanilla at what he does then fuck him.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm really not that interested in seeing Spears in this position just yet. I think they can do this story later on. But Spears (someone notorious for being stuck in developmental hell) is given a prominent role on a big-card, it just doesn't sell AEW very well. Makes people wonder if the card is limited in good wrestlers. If he was made to fight through the cards, not being given an opportunity and then lashed out at Cody (for example, in one year's time) then there'd be no nepotism angle. He'd have actually earned that role. But this soon? Bad vibes. The one super positive is this match should be violent and similar to Cody-Dustin in the story it tells. But Spears? Eh. We'll see. 



V-Trigger said:


> Steve Austin is a WCW/WWF reject.
> Kenny Omega is a FCW reject
> Cody is a WWE reject
> The Young Bucks are TNA rejects
> Wanna keep going?.


I'd throw in the Undertaker being a WCW reject too. And Kevin Nash during his first run in WCW (THE OZ). And Scott Hall (knock-off DDP). Many, many old legacy names in this business have been fired once.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

looper007 said:


> I'm really hoping him and Cody just have a blow away match and feud and just to see the ones hating, will they change their tune.


I agree. I think it’s just a feud to build Cody up without having to mix it up with any of their major guys. I think Spears in kayfabe is ticked off Cody said he would be “good for the young guys” and basically insinuated he was a jobber when AEW signed him.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Fearless Viper said:


> I'll give him a chance to prove himself with this feud but if he still vanilla at what he does then fuck him.


This is probably the best attitude regarding Spears. He deserves to showcase what he can do with no restraints in the manner of Moxley. If he doesn't have a Diamond Dallas coming-out however, I think that's pretty much the end of the road for him in terms of major matches.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

If they were going to sign him they should at least try to breathe some life into his career again. They've done a good job so far between his AEW and BTE appearances.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

Because Kahn saw this i'm guessing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZUTtIs4rG4


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The same bunch of people still crying over this from last night :lol :lol :lol

As others have already said, Cody vs Shawn Spears was teased on the Road to Fyter Fest series on YouTube, yet you idiots who are complaining about this are too ignorant to go and watch it.

And where's the proof that they are treating Spears as a big name? Him vs Cody is a midcard feud, both of Cody's matches have been on in the middle of the show, his match against Spears will be the same.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

People shitting on Spears when he improve such a vast amount is amusing to see. The "WWE Reject" and "Friend of Cody" rhetoric doesn't really fly here. Considering he was one of the hottest midcard acts in WWE and they still refused to do anything with him says a lot honestly. Though I'd prefer it if he evolved into his own gimmick instead of keeping the ten thing going, but perhaps this heel turn will just that, perhaps Spears using the ten gimmick was used as a prop to get heat on him with his new heel gimmick, which is brilliant story telling if that's indeed the case. At any rate, I give it a few months before the same people bitching are kissing his ass :mj4, cause internet.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> The man in your signature is the epitome of nepotism.
> 
> I don't know why I even bother.


Nice....how much has Hogan drawn and what is his net worth compared to Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, and the Young Bucks combined? Or the entire AEW roster for that matter.

Also, when people ask normie's "What is the first word that comes to mind when you think of wrestling," a lot of people say what? Hulk Hogan.

AEW would be blessed to even have Hogan as a consultant. But we are getting off topic here. Yeah...Spears and Codys nepotism. Pretty strong.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Nice....how much has Hogan drawn and what is his net worth compared to Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, and the Young Bucks combined? Or the entire AEW roster for that matter.
> 
> Also, when people ask normie's "What is the first word that comes to mind when you think of wrestling," a lot of people say what? Hulk Hogan.
> 
> AEW would be blessed to even have Hogan as a consultant. But we are getting off topic here. Yeah...Spears and Codys nepotism. Pretty strong.


>Gets BTFO
>DUDE MONEY!
Every time.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Well, here were are a month later and Shawn Spears is being built up as one of their top guys. I guess it pays to have friends in high places.


So Spears is being built as one of AEW's top guys because of an interaction with Cody and despite having more mic time than anyone else on the show MJF is being buried because he didn't win the 4-way. Like to blow things way out of proportion don't ya?


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> The same bunch of people still crying over this from last night :lol :lol :lol
> 
> As others have already said, Cody vs Shawn Spears was teased on the Road to Fyter Fest series on YouTube, yet you idiots who are complaining about this are too ignorant to go and watch it.
> 
> And where's the proof that they are treating Spears as a big name? Him vs Cody is a midcard feud, both of Cody's matches have been on in the middle of the show, his match against Spears will be the same.


Sorry we don't all fiend for every little nugget AEW gifts us on youtube etc. I'm gonna judge AEW on their wrestling shows and nothing else. Just because they teased it on some video doesn't make me want to see it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

A lot of you guys are very sensitive and catching hurt feelings over criticism of the brand and the show. And a lot of these same people complaining about people coming in here to shit on AEW do the same exact thing when Raw or Smackdown is on. I want AEW to succeed because WWE is fucking garbage, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to be critical of something I think is concerning or flat out not good. And I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

zipperblues said:


> Sorry we don't all fiend for every little nugget AEW gifts us on youtube etc. I'm gonna judge AEW on their wrestling shows and nothing else. Just because they teased it on some video doesn't make me want to see it.


Don't judge things that you don't fully understand. I don't watch NJPW regularly and I don't go out of my way to judge the booking or the decisions because I don't get the whole picture.



The XL 2 said:


> A lot of you guys are very sensitive and catching hurt feelings over criticism of the brand and the show. And a lot of these same people complaining about people coming in here to shit on AEW do the same exact thing when Raw or Smackdown is on. I want AEW to succeed because WWE is fucking garbage, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to be critical of something I think is concerning or flat out not good. And I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way.


Criticism of what? Spears has only had minutes on a AEW ring and a promo package that was actually good. Wait until you see the build up and the match itself.

People said the same shit about Dustin/Cody. Look how that ended.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> The same bunch of people still crying over this from last night :lol :lol :lol
> 
> As others have already said, Cody vs Shawn Spears was teased on the Road to Fyter Fest series on YouTube, yet you idiots who are complaining about this are too ignorant to go and watch it.
> 
> And where's the proof that they are treating Spears as a big name? Him vs Cody is a midcard feud, both of Cody's matches have been on in the middle of the show, his match against Spears will be the same.





V-Trigger said:


> Don't judge things that you don't fully understand. I don't watch NJPW regularly and I don't go out of my way to judge the booking or the decisions because I don't get the whole picture.


I know enough about Tye Dillinger to know that I'm not intersted in seeing him wrestle a big match on PPV.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

zipperblues said:


> I know enough about Tye Dillinger to know that I'm not intersted in seeing him wrestle a big match on PPV.


Moxley was a geek during his last year in WWE. Funny how the world changes huh?.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

zipperblues said:


> Sorry we don't all fiend for every little nugget AEW gifts us on youtube etc. I'm gonna judge AEW on their wrestling shows and nothing else. Just because they teased it on some video doesn't make me want to see it.


How are they meant to build storylines then you idiotic muppet?

A five minute video, yet people like you cba to watch it, then you moan.

If they didn't build storylines then AEW would just feel like a load of random bollocks.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Shawn Spears is a wrestler's wrestler, other wrestlers have put him over before, KO called him one of the best workers in WWE. He's a guy who has never been given a fair shake even though he had a very over gimmick. Even now, after Vince intentionally buried him, crowds are still reacting to him.
> 
> If Cody is just giving his buddy the shot that nobody else was going to give him, while testing how much life is in the perfect 10 gimmick, it's not the end of the world. Shawn is 38 but he spent the last 7 years in WWE doing nothing, he probably doesn't have that many miles on him, plus he's only a couple years older than everyone in Kliq 2.0 and a decade younger than Jericho.


 how do I know he is really going to give everything he has? He already dropped the 10 gimmick and is going for a serious/bastard character. His new name already sounds better ( shawn spear is a much better in ring name than the dillinger).if he kept trying to use the 10 thing I would say he isnt worth It and just wants to use that one trick pony. 
But the story they are telling is actually good. Cody hires him and automatically label him as a "good hand" "good guy to put the young people over" "good trainer" he is literally calling him a jobber. With the other guy saying he is a 10/10 acquisition, they reduced him to his wwe gimmick and put him down in a major way. 
And picked up his balls and went to tell everyone that the dillinger is dead. It's literally the same thing Moxley did tonight by mercilessly punishing janela. They want to get rid of the wwe etiquette. 
People comparing it to tna dont know shit, in tna spear would cut a 45 minutes promos about how he was misused in wwe and ahit on the company


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Don't judge things that you don't fully understand. I don't watch NJPW regularly and I don't go out of my way to judge the booking or the decisions because I don't get the whole picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying isn't talented, I'm saying he's only getting the spot because he's Cody's boy. To me that's worrisome. There are guys a lot more talented and proven than Spears is that AEW hasn't signed.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> I'm not saying isn't talented, I'm saying he's only getting the spot because he's Cody's boy. To me that's worrisome. There are guys a lot more talented and proven than Spears is that AEW hasn't signed.


Most the boys are friends these days. Who cares?.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> How are they meant to build storylines then you idiotic muppet?
> 
> A five minute video, yet people like you cba to watch it, then you moan.
> 
> If they didn't build storylines then AEW would just feel like a load of random bollocks.


Well, they built it by having Spears attack him on the wrestling show.

Again, just because that 5 minute video teases a Shawn Spears match, that doesn't validate it. It wouldn't make a difference to me if I watched that video or not. 

I'll watch their TV show when it airs and what they present on there is what I'm going with. Go ahead, tell me how the Librarian gimmick is actually really good stuff because of the deets on BTE 127.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

How about you give it a chance before bitching cause MJF has not won every title in the world?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

zipperblues said:


> Well, they built it by having Spears attack him on the wrestling show.
> 
> Again, just because that 5 minute video teases a Shawn Spears match, that doesn't validate it. It wouldn't make a difference to me if I watched that video or not.
> 
> I'll watch their TV show when it airs and what they present on there is what I'm going with. Go ahead, tell me how the Librarian gimmick is actually really good stuff because of the deets on BTE 127.


But then you have comments saying "Why did Shawn Spears of all people attack Cody".

The seeds were planted in that 5 minute video that you are just going to ignore.

That tells you why Shawn Spears attacked Cody.

But you ain't bothered so why are you even in this thread?


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

People need to give Shawn Spears a chance. Remember the old saying another mans trash is another mans treasure. Who knows. Shawn Spears maybe be the next big thing in AEW. Don't know until you try it. As a fan I never shit on someone who got fired or released from a company and went to another company. I always gave them a chance. I shut my mouth and then critiqued after the fact. Something most people here on this board don't do.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Short answer is: "He's friends with Cody".

But since he is a promising young talent, and this seems like just a midcard feud. Why not? Who else should he face? He isnt in a title contention or any other important match.

Cody wrestled with Darby Allen, a guy I didnt know and the match was great. Maybe a feud with Cody will make Spears shine.. I'm sure Cody has seen something in him we havent. Just because WWE used him as a geek, doesnt mean he cant be something more. I will give it time and see. If the guy turns out to be a talentless hack (which i highly doubt), only then it will be worrisome in reference to "handing top feuds to friends".


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Because he's Cody's best friend and mentor, going back to the OVW days.
> 
> They will have a good match, Cody will win, they will shake hands and then move on. It's no big deal.
> 
> At least Cody isn't doing a Jeff Jarrett and putting himself over in every main event.


He kinda is actually going down the Jeff Jarrett road. A lot of people always assumed Jarrett won the belt right away but he didn't, he spend the first six months feuding with old friends like Cody seems to do. The only different is that Cody has longer between each show where as Jarrett was working a lot more shows in a shorter time. 

I do doubt he will fully go down that road but you can't fault people for thinking that. they are worried that Cody instead of feuding with MJF, Christopher Daniels(which would be a cool feud to see) or a CIMA, his first two feuds have been his brother and now his best friend in AEW.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

zkorejo said:


> Short answer is: "He's friends with Cody".
> 
> But since he is a promising young talent, and this seems like just a midcard feud. Why not? Who else should he face? He isnt in a title contention or any other important match.
> 
> Cody wrestled with Darby Allen, a guy I didnt know and the match was great. Maybe a feud with Cody will make Spears shine.. I'm sure Cody has seen something in him we havent. Just because WWE used him as a geek, doesnt mean he cant be something more. I will give it time and see. If the guy turns out to be a talentless hack (which i highly doubt), only then it will be worrisome in reference to "handing top feuds to friends".


Awkward moment when you have to remind someone that Shawn Spears(38) is actually older than Cody Rhodes(33) by five years and in terms of wrestling, he isn't really a promising young talent anymore. As for who else he should face, how about an actually promising young talent in MJF...


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> For Tony and Cody to talk so much about not wanting AEW to be WWE's dumping ground, and the comment Tony made about there only being 6 or 7 guys in all of WWE he would sign, this seems to call his bluff. Are we really supposed to believe that Tye Dillinger was a top-6 priority to steal away from a company that has hoarded most of the best talent in the world?
> 
> Shawn is a literal WWE reject. Vince won't grant anyone their release right now, yet he did for this guy. He's also 38 years old, so even if they're high on him as a performer he's still too old to be the future of their company. If they want to use him why not use him to put one of their younger guys over? A Spears vs Cody match ain't a draw and does nothing for either guy. Cody is already established and Spears is never gonna be a major player.
> 
> ...


Your gonna shit on someone for being booked like shit in a company that has Shane McMahon as the most credible heel next to Lesnar and doesn't allow ec3 on the mic.

For someone that is a fan of Lacey Evan's I would have thought you would be more open minded to patience to seeing how things develop with a talent, you never know it could turn out that shawn has more in his locker than we have seen in his previous company that restricts everyone or it could actually be that he is no better than what he showed in wwe but a clean slate should be given to talent joining new wrestling companies, hell Austin was a reject with wcw and he didn't turn out to bad in the end, same with cody who was giving a shit gimmick in wwe and then turned himself into a main event worthy guy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't care about Spears either way but you gotta admit it was kind of weird seeing him out there getting built up as something when he was eliminated by a dude with no legs in the DoN battle royale.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Sbatenney said:


> *He kinda is actually going down the Jeff Jarrett*.


Are you serious? Holy shit. Cody is not even among the top 3 guys on the company right now.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

CRCC said:


> 1st - I don't think there is such a thing as a WWE reject, as they're handing Jinder fucking Mahal a 5 year contract;
> 
> 2nd - Perhaps the guy is more talented than we saw in WWE. It wouldn't surprise me if that was the case;
> 
> 3rd - Calm down and give this some more time. Don't be so quick to judge. Everything is just getting started.


4th - Vince McMahon isn't the end all be all in determining which wrestler deserves to be a star(on any level) or not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think he deserves a shot yet, but this will truly be his test. Because if he fails this then there's no more excuses. To me Spears is overrated as fuck, there's a reason nobody has any really positive things to say about him. When your best compliments boil down to "he's a good hand" it's hard for me to feel bad about you never getting a chance. The guy is pushing 40, has been in the business over a decade, but yeah here comes his big breakout.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> Are you serious? Holy shit. Cody is not even among the top 3 guys on the company right now.


I like how you just quote one part and not the whole thing, really takes away from my whole point and makes you look so much smarter. read my whole post and you will see that I am pointing out that his first couple of feuds are similar to Jarrett's where he is working with his friends and that's why people are worried.

I also went on to say that I doubt he would go down that route fully, more explaining why if you look at it from an natural viewpoint and not "YAY everything AEW does is awesome" viewpoint, why people are worried about Spears being given his role.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think he deserves a shot yet, but this will truly be his test. Because if he fails this then there's no more excuses. To me Spears is overrated as fuck, there's a reason nobody has any really positive things to say about him. When your best compliments boil down to "he's a good hand" it's hard for me to feel bad about you never getting a chance. The guy is pushing 40, has been in the business over a decade, but yeah here comes his big breakout.


 which is exactly why it is a make or break situation for him. With cody saying he is a good hand and he it is the drive for their story. It is the best storyline he could be granted, with the right guy. If he fails then he is trash and should be a trainer.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> which is exactly why it is a make or break situation for him. With cody saying he is a good hand and he it is the drive for their story. It is the best storyline he could be granted, with the right guy. If he fails then he is trash and should be a trainer.


I'm not even talking the feud, because the build makes sense, he's pissed off he's again being overlooked. But in actual interviews most of the time the compliments he gets fit right in with the generic compliments a lot of lower card guys tend to get. But maybe it's not bull shit and he really is amazing. Folk call Cody the 3 star king but his matches are never dull, so maybe he finds some cool shit for him and Spears to do.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Ya never know perhaps they are creating new stars?

Perhaps they don't want to rely on the same 4 guys for years?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not a fan of the guy (as expected :lol). Honestly, while I gotta give it to him that he got that stupid 10 chant over he really didn't showed much besides that, even on NXT. There he got promo time and time for his matches, yet he really didn't blew me away with his performances. I was skeptical with his signing and now I even more skeptical with him getting a high profile feud right from the start, since I was expecting that he prooves himself in the indies first before even signing him. I am almost sure that he and Cody will have a decent match because all the smoke and mirrors Cody has in his matches to cover his lack of skills, but is it really a good idea to push this hard a 38 years old former WWE jobber? People would say that it is just like the Dustin case, but with Dustin I kinda get it, since he was somewhat of a star for several periods of his career, but Spears? I don't know.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

I like Shawn spears I think he has potential to do things. Excited to see where it goes.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

You mean, why bring a veteran in, make him look strong in a feud with someone like Cody and then use him to put the younger talent over?

Doesn't make sense, does it?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrEvans said:


> You mean, why bring a veteran in, make him look strong in a feud with someone like Cody and then use him to put the younger talent over?
> 
> Doesn't make sense, does it?


The issue is unless he wins hes not going to have any more credibility than he already did. I mean let's not forget at one point Chris Jericho a multiple time world champion was seen as having diminished value to get folk over because he did too many jobs. If a guy like Jericho could be seen as lacking enough value to get folk over how much value is their going to be in beating the career lower midcard guy who's past his prime and is a never was.


----------



## La Esperanza (Jun 2, 2018)

Isn't this the dude who spent years in developmental prior to finding success with the ten gimmick? I know people loved ten, but that was such a shelf life thing that I had to roll my eyes when people claimed he was being misused.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> The issue is unless he wins hes not going to have any more credibility than he already did. I mean let's not forget at one point Chris Jericho a multiple time world champion was seen as having diminished value to get folk over because he did too many jobs. If a guy like Jericho could be seen as lacking enough value to get folk over how much value is their going to be in beating the career lower midcard guy who's past his prime and is a never was.


Did Darby Allin not gain any credibility despite not beating Cody?
You're being ignorant.

But if he has a great match with Cody and is then used as feuds for the younger guys to get over. Sure his life span is short, but he's 38 and he'll likely move into a coaching role.

But for the initial TV opening?

C'mon man.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

He has that DDP vibe to him. I'd like to see them give this guy a couple of months. If he connects as a heel then keep him in that upper mid card spot. Was very underutilized in WWE and don't think anyone other than hardcore fans will regard him as a WWE reject.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrEvans said:


> Did Darby Allin not gain any credibility despite not beating Cody?
> 
> You're being ignorant.
> 
> ...


The difference is Darby Allin didn't lose and he's a fresh face for the majority of people. The first impression is "this Allin kid is fearless and has heart". 

On the flip folk know who Spears is and they know he was irrelevant in WWE. So if he's to be used as more than a low card guy, then he has to actually break out of that role somehow. Because so far all he's done in AEW is get eliminated by a guy with no legs in the CBR and he didn't even have a good showing before said elimination. If he goes on and loses to Cody(as probably should), you're telling folk "nah he's just as irrelevant as you thought". Which is fine because you need low card guys, but you can't do much building of lower card guys because they have no credibility.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> The difference is Darby Allin didn't lose and he's a fresh face for the majority of people. The first impression is "this Allin kid is fearless and has heart".
> 
> *On the flip folk know who Spears is and they know he was irrelevant in WWE. So if he's to be used as more than a low card guy, then he has to actually break out of that role somehow. Because so far all he's done in AEW is get eliminated by a guy with no legs in the CBR and he didn't even have a good showing before said elimination. If he goes on and loses to Cody(as probably should), you're telling folk "nah he's just as irrelevant as you thought". Which is fine because you need low card guys, but you can't do much building of lower card guys because they have no credibility*.


So having him build credibility by looking dangerous against a top start like Cody helps rebuild that and assert his status in the company...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrEvans said:


> So having him build credibility by looking dangerous against a top start like Cody helps rebuild that and assert his status in the company...


If he wins sure, but he's got to long of a history of being irrelevant to do the whole "have him look strong in defeat and build him from there" approach. That works with folk on the come up, not a known veteran who's never mattered.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin got fired by WCW. That alone negates your entire argument.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin got fired by WCW. That alone negates your entire argument.


Austin wan't a 38 year old jobber when he got fired from WCW though :shrug


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Not a fan of AEW giving Spears a high profile match given his history of mediocrity over the last 15 odd years, but I'm willing to keep an open mind with it considering the match is going to happen regardless. 

On another note I don't really understand the comparison between DDP and Spears. DDP got into wrestling late and didn't become an active wrestler until around 35 at which point he ascended to the top of WCW in a few years. Whereas Spears has been wrestling throughout his 20 and 30s and has still yet to reach the upper card outside of this one match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Spears already has a bigger push than EC3. Just saying.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*In WWE Shawn Spears was the jannetty Ringmaster.

In AEW in a few years time he'll be Stone Cold Shawn Spears.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> For Tony and Cody to talk so much about not wanting AEW to be WWE's dumping ground, and the comment Tony made about there only being 6 or 7 guys in all of WWE he would sign, this seems to call his bluff. Are we really supposed to believe that Tye Dillinger was a top-6 priority to steal away from a company that has hoarded most of the best talent in the world?
> 
> Shawn is a literal WWE reject. Vince won't grant anyone their release right now, yet he did for this guy. He's also 38 years old, so even if they're high on him as a performer he's still too old to be the future of their company. If they want to use him why not use him to put one of their younger guys over? A Spears vs Cody match ain't a draw and does nothing for either guy. Cody is already established and Spears is never gonna be a major player.
> 
> ...


They need to build up people to put over their stars like Cody, Moxley, Page, Kenny, MJF etc

Also this whole reject thing and bashing them is dumb.

You know who were WCW rejects back in the day?

Taker, Edge, HHH, Jericho, Hall and Nash on their first run even Austin was a midcarder for life that WCW didn't see anything in

so you were saying?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to build up people to put over their stars like Cody, Moxley, Page, Kenny, MJF etc
> 
> Also this whole reject thing and bashing them is dumb.
> 
> ...


Wait you mean WWE didn't make them stars overnight, you mean those legends got a second chance to shine. Who would have thought that.

It's agenda driven by some of the all out haters (no pun intended) of last night show just to crap on it some more. the hateful threads or threads taking pot shots at AEW are coming from the same guys who were shitting on the show all night for no reason at all for 90% of it.

So no point talking sense into them they won't listen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hot take

This time next year, everybody will be in love with SS.

He’s a wrestlers’ wrestler and a born heel - never supposed to be a face.

You’ll learn - imma bookmark this thread :-T


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to build up people to put over their stars like Cody, Moxley, Page, Kenny, MJF etc
> 
> Also this whole reject thing and bashing them is dumb.
> 
> ...


Are you seriously comparing Shawn Spears to those icons? I've yet to see anything to convince me he's deserving of getting a push like this. He's boring on the mic and has no charisma. He's bigger than most of their roster, but he still looks generic.

The guy has no standout qualities.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Wait you mean WWE didn't make them stars overnight, you mean those legends got a second chance to shine. Who would have thought that.
> 
> It's agenda driven by some of the all out haters (no pun intended) of last night show just to crap on it some more. the hateful threads or threads taking pot shots at AEW are coming from the same guys who were shitting on the show all night for no reason at all for 90% of it.
> 
> So no point talking sense into them they won't listen.


Not to mention not everyone can be in the main event. AEW needs to fill out their mid-carders too. Not everyone they sign can be a huge name. 

but hardly anyone knew who MJF was before and now most people love him.

One more fun fact about getting a 2nd chance or even 3rd chance to shine. guys like AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Jeffy Hardy, and even the Young Bucks were washed out early from the WWF early their career and now look at them.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

No interest in seeing him as a top guy.

Decent worker, but that's it IMO. not a lot to the ten gimmick to me. No denying it got over to audiences, but not to me watching on tv.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Are you seriously comparing Shawn Spears to those icons? I've yet to see anything to convince me he's deserving of getting a push like this. He's boring on the mic and has no charisma. He's bigger than most of their roster, but he still looks generic.
> 
> The guy has no standout qualities.


Yes I am compring him to 




























etc etc

I am not saying he can't be a FOTC but he could be an asset to the company for giving top guys a good worker to beat, and be a nice staple in the mid card.

You can't have a roster full of top guys, you need good mid carders too.

Also I was speaking to your point about AEW not taking AEW not being WWE dumping ground more like people like Rusev, Sasha, Nakamura, Harper, Gallows and Anderson, and Revival going to AEW.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

Smart move if you ask me.
Take a talented but undervalued guy from WWE and give him a platform to show WWE and the wrestling world what he's all about.
Makes AEW look good and WWE look bad. I mean........WWE are doing a great job of making themselves look bad........but things like this will just rub it in that WWE is a fucking wasteful mess these days.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> *No interest in seeing him as a top guy.*
> 
> Decent worker, but that's it IMO. not a lot to the ten gimmick to me. No denying it got over to audiences, but not to me watching on tv.


No one is saying he should be a top guy. But people are saying give the man a chance at least to prove himself just cause you didn't like his last gimmick doesn't mean his turn in AEW won't be able to blow it away. If it sucks at the end, then moan about it (I'm not saying this to you, but anyone who's already knocking it before the damn feud has begun).


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes I am compring him to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference is once those guys got serious characters you could see the talent they had. You're comparing him to a bygone era where many wrestlers came in with ridiculous gimmicks. They were just starting their careers whereas Spears is already pushing 40.

Shawn Spears plays himself and he's boring as hell. He's never been strapped down with any bad gimmicks. If he possessed any great talent people would have noticed it by now. He's average across the board, but I guess that's enough in this era.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Everybody that really didn't get a fair shot in their previous company should get a second shot to succeed. Shawn should get that too before we cast him off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why are some of y'all acting like Spears is a young guy that was never given a chance. This guy has been in the business over a decade. Maybe the reason this 38 year old vet was never given a chance is because he's not good enough. "Not everybody is main event level", applies to the midcard as well.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Why are some of y'all acting like Spears is a young guy that was never given a chance. This guy has been in the business over a decade. Maybe the reason this 38 year old vet was never given a chance is because he's not good enough. "Not everybody is main event level", applies to the midcard as well.


Well as you said, all the praise around him is "he's a good hand", which to me fits perfectly the description of a midcarder.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ste1592 said:


> Well as you said, all the praise around him is "he's a good hand", which to me fits perfectly the description of a midcarder.


Except "he's a good hand" is usually the type of compliment given to career lowcard guys. When wrestlers do interviews, they tend to actual give detailed praise about why true midcarders were great. 




ScottishPsychopath said:


> Smart move if you ask me.
> 
> *Take a talented but undervalued guy* from WWE and give him a platform to show WWE and the wrestling world what he's all about.
> 
> Makes AEW look good and WWE look bad. I mean........WWE are doing a great job of making themselves look bad........but things like this will just rub it in that WWE is a fucking wasteful mess these days.


what is he talented at? He's not a standout worker, he's not some great promo, he's not an amazing character. Theres a reason his compliments are so vague and generic 

"Good hand" "crisp in the ring" "wrestlers wrestler"

Those are all compliments you give to low card guys that have nothing going for themselves.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Except "he's a good hand" is usually the type of compliment given to career lowcard guys. When wrestlers do interviews, they tend to actual give detailed praise about why true midcarders were great.


I don't really follow interviews and stuff, so you migth be right. Still, being a good hand is what I expect from a midcarder, so I don't it's really think it's that bad that they have him in this feud.

I'm not a fan of his, but I don't think he'd be a terrible midcarder.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ste1592 said:


> I don't really follow interviews and stuff, so you migth be right. Still, being a good hand is what I expect from a midcarder, so I don't it's really think it's that bad that they have him in this feud.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of his, but I don't think he'd be a terrible midcarder.


Understandable if you don't watch a lot of interviews, but yeah it's typically used when wrestlers are putting someone over, but they don't really have much to say. 

For me I expect more from midcarders than just being a good hand. The midcard should be for folk that while they aren't the main draws, they're the next set of guys that folk will tune in for and invest in. Folk like Jericho, Kane, and Benoit were extra reasons to why you'd tune into WWE back in the day, I don't see Spears on that level. I see on that Al Snow or Hardcore Holly level where if he's there fine, but most won't walk away disappointed if he's not.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Understandable if you don't watch a lot of interviews, but yeah it's typically used when wrestlers are putting someone over, but they don't really have much to say.
> 
> For me I expect more from midcarders than just being a good hand. The midcard should be for folk that while they aren't the main draws, they're the next set of guys that folk will tune in for and invest in. Folk like Jericho, Kane, and Benoit were extra reasons to why you'd tune into WWE back in the day, I don't see Spears on that level. I see on that Al Snow or Hardcore Holly level where if he's there fine, but most won't walk away disappointed if he's not.


Ah, I see where our misunderstanding comes from. To me Al Snow and Hardcore Holly are the perfect description of midcarders (albeit low-midcard, I'd say), whereas Kane, Jericho and Benoit could have been way more, Jericho and Kane especially.

I certainly don't see Spears on Jericho or Kane's level, but on Al Snow and Hardcore Holly sure. After all, nowadays we've got people main eventing that aren't all that better than Jericho and Kane, I'd understand if the midcard would adjust to the talents. Let alone that AEW would have an actual midcard if they established Spears and others as those good hands that you can rely on when you're giving a main eventer something to do in the meantime.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ste1592 said:


> Ah, I see where our misunderstanding comes from. To me Al Snow and Hardcore Holly are the perfect description of midcarders (albeit low-midcard, I'd say), whereas Kane, Jericho and Benoit could have been way more, Jericho and Kane especially.
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see Spears on Jericho or Kane's level, but on Al Snow and Hardcore Holly sure. After all, nowadays we've got people main eventing that aren't all that better than Jericho and Kane, I'd understand if the midcard would adjust to the talents. Let alone that AEW would have an actual midcard if they established Spears and others as those good hands that you can rely on when you're giving a main eventer something to do in the meantime.


Then yeah maybe it's a terminology thing lol. Like I certainly think he has his place, I just think it should be low card stuff. Though I do want low card stories. Like Cody is a main eventer who's right now playing upper midcarder, and while the story going in makes sense. It just feels like a mispairing right now.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

The problem he has is that he is Cody's best friend, even if he was a talented wrestler(something I have never seen), he would always have a question mark over him because of that until he showed any reason to put that to bed. Honestly everyone is acting like Shawn has been in the WWE for decedes, he actually hasn't been. He was released in 2008, now if he was truly a talent, why didn't he do much away from WWE in his prime?

The problem I am seeing from this and many other AEW threads here is that no-one can ever question the mightly AEW or they will be mocked, misquoted to make their points look stupid(happened to me in this thread) or just written off as a WWE Fanboy. AEW aren't prefect, people are allowed to point out things they don't like just as much as many AEW fans do with the WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to build up people to put over their stars like Cody, Moxley, Page, Kenny, MJF etc
> 
> Also this whole reject thing and bashing them is dumb.
> 
> ...


Let's not forget Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Perry Saturn and Dean Malenko left WCW for the same reasons that Taker, Edge, HHH and Jericho left WCW for. Is to become a star in a different promotion and not have to deal with old time wrestlers getting all of the pushes plus all of the opportunities. Now these same complainers are now getting it with Spears, Moxley, and countless others. But I don't think they will get it though.


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

HHH, Chris Jericho, Eddie, Rey were pretty much WCW rejects or underpushed stars until they went to the WWE.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Sbatenney said:


> The problem he has is that he is Cody's best friend, even if he was a talented wrestler(something I have never seen), he would always have a question mark over him because of that until he showed any reason to put that to bed. Honestly everyone is acting like Shawn has been in the WWE for decedes, he actually hasn't been. He was released in 2008, now if he was truly a talent, why didn't he do much away from WWE in his prime?
> 
> The problem I am seeing from this and many other AEW threads here is that no-one can ever question the mightly AEW or they will be mocked, misquoted to make their points look stupid(happened to me in this thread) or just written off as a WWE Fanboy. AEW aren't prefect, people are allowed to point out things they don't like just as much as many AEW fans do with the WWE.


yeah this totally dude, people are being extremely toxic just because we aren't eating every thing thrown our way by AEW. I didn't expect the crazy amount of hate on a thread where I highlighted CTE being exploited in a story line after a botched chair shot to the skull. It's disturbing. The AEW die hards in 24 hours have shown they are way more toxic and thin skinned than anyone I have encounter on this forum yet. Not a good look.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

No problem with him being a wwe reject, that it is another case of somebody getting possibly the buddy booking bonus is more troubling though. Since he not came in as a star I would have preferred if they try Spears out a bit and then if things work out, let him betray Cody.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

What I'm gathering from this thread is that a surprising amount of you people think that Vince is the arbiter of all wrestling talent, that if Vince didn't see value in you there's no value there. 

Because Tye was a jobber in WWE you guys think he shouldn't get a shot? Oh, wait it's because he never impressed you in WWE why he shouldn't be given a shot? Nevermind the fact that he never got a chance to impress you * because* he was a Jobber in WWE.

Even in NXT he rarely got opportunities, his first 2 TO matches he got squashed in less than 5 minutes by Andrade and Apollo Crews. The 2 TO single's matches that he had that went over 5 minutes: a 3* loss to Eric Young, and a 3.75* loss to Bobby Roode. The one real ppv match he had on the main roster was a 3.5* triple threat against Styles and Corbin.

Even in limited opportunities it's not like he was shitting the bed, but because Vince and HHH didn't like him no other promoters should?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh look, an nWo thread full of generalizations, subjective opinions being masked as objective facts, and concern trolling as his gimmick pertains. Who could have seen that coming? :mj

People already said why Spears isn't a WWE reject. How is he when *he's* the one who rejected WWE in order to leave? :mj4


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This thread is funny. 

People are saying he doesn't belong in AEW, is a WWE reject, is too old, and only got signed because he's Cody's friend. 

Spears is 100% going to say he turned on Cody because everyone said he didn't belong in AEW, is a WWE reject, is too old, and only got signed because he's Cody's friend.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

FITZ said:


> This thread is funny.
> 
> People are saying he doesn't belong in AEW, is a WWE reject, is too old, and only got signed because he's Cody's friend.
> 
> Spears is 100% going to say he turned on Cody because everyone said he didn't belong in AEW, is a WWE reject, is too old, and only got signed because he's Cody's friend.


Lol these goofs are writing the storyline themselves.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> But then you have comments saying "Why did Shawn Spears of all people attack Cody".
> 
> The seeds were planted in that 5 minute video that you are just going to ignore.
> 
> ...


Well, those people said that. I didn't. I don't care why he attacked him. I said I don't want to watch Tye Dillinger wrestle a big PPV match. Still don't.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

zipperblues said:


> Well, those people said that. I didn't. I don't care why he attacked him. I said I don't want to watch Tye Dillinger wrestle a big PPV match. Still don't.


:Wat?

When the match happens don't watch it then, simple.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What I'm gathering from this thread is that a surprising amount of you people think that Vince is the arbiter of all wrestling talent, that if Vince didn't see value in you there's no value there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its mainly because why should we believe he has something to show. Sure he wasn't given a lot, but for what a lot of folk have seen of him, most aren't impressed. Is he the worst wrestler in the world no. But he also hasn't shown anything in the time he has been given to suggest he has something more if given the chance. 

Take someone like MJF how many people saw all of 20 minutes of the guy at DoN and went "yo that kid has it" hell look at Private Party at FyterFest how many walked away going "man that team can fucking work". Even in WWE land in NXT folk didn't need to see much of Chad Gable before they got that "yo this guy has charisma and can work". Spears has had enough TV time to show something.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> :Wat?
> 
> When the match happens don't watch it then, simple.


What a waste of an interaction

At least I now know one person on this board I have zero time for.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

zipperblues said:


> What a waste of an interaction
> 
> At least I now know one person on this board I have zero time for.


Where exactly was he wrong? If you don't want to watch Shawn Spears no one is forcing you to watch it. Simply do something else or change the channel when he's on come TV time. If you have time to sit here and complain about how much you want to avoid Spears clearly you have some kind of interest in him.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

zipperblues said:


> What a waste of an interaction
> 
> At least I now know one person on this board I have zero time for.


You don't have time for me, I think I'm going to cry.

After the shit you've posted on here today there's about 100+ posters that have zero time for you.

Take care you ignorant fucker :x


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Its mainly because why should we believe he has something to show. Sure he wasn't given a lot, but for what a lot of folk have seen of him, most aren't impressed. Is he the worst wrestler in the world no. But he also hasn't shown anything in the time he has been given to suggest he has something more if given the chance.
> 
> Take someone like MJF how many people saw all of 20 minutes of the guy at DoN and went "yo that kid has it" hell look at Private Party at FyterFest how many walked away going "man that team can fucking work". Even in WWE land in NXT folk didn't need to see much of Chad Gable before they got that "yo this guy has charisma and can work". Spears has had enough TV time to show something.


Exactly Rap, then you got literally almost everyone saying, "Oh his turn on cody is going going to be so great, its such a slow building story," okay...tell me. If it's going to be so great, then why is every person on this board seeing it coming from eon's away? The truly great ones you don't see it coming (Hogan being the third man), and they wasted an opportunity last night where MJF could have kicked Cody at his lowest point, but no they had to put the WWE jobber over. 

Like you said it took us one show and we had an MJF appreciate thread 5 pages deep day 1.....Tye Dillenger had 3 years to get something....anything done, and what did he do? A spot at the Royal Rumble twice, and the last one he came out too crickets.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> Exactly Rap, then you got literally almost everyone saying, "Oh his turn on cody is going going to be so great, its such a slow building story," okay...tell me. If it's going to be so great, then why is every person on this board seeing it coming from eon's away? The truly great ones you don't see it coming (Hogan being the third man), and they wasted an opportunity last night where MJF could have kicked Cody at his lowest point, but no they had to put the WWE jobber over.
> 
> 
> 
> Like you said it took us one show and we had an MJF appreciate thread 5 pages deep day 1.....Tye Dillenger had 3 years to get something....anything done, and what did he do? A spot at the Royal Rumble twice, and the last one he came out too crickets.


While I don't think MJF is ruined vy checking on Cody, you have a point on the best ones being surprising. Not Hogan level, but Rollins Shield turn worked because who saw it coming. But maybe they hold out on the turn on Cody angle for a while to where you forget about it coming. 

But yeah Spears just doesn't seem to have anything special. If you can only bust out in a full fledged highly focused on program, you're probably not that great.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

FITZ said:


> This thread is funny.
> 
> People are saying he doesn't belong in AEW, is a WWE reject, is too old, and only got signed because he's Cody's friend.
> 
> Spears is 100% going to say he turned on Cody because everyone said he didn't belong in AEW, is a WWE reject, is too old, and only got signed because he's Cody's friend.


As he should. It's a fantastic heel story that has essentially written itself. 

The actual human being behind the Spears character has plenty to be bitter about.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> While I don't think MJF is ruined vy checking on Cody, you have a point on the best ones being surprising. Not Hogan level, but Rollins Shield turn worked because who saw it coming. But maybe they hold out on the turn on Cody angle for a while to where you forget about it coming.
> 
> But yeah Spears just doesn't seem to have anything special. If you can only bust out in a full fledged highly focused on program, you're probably not that great.


Yeah he is talented to some degree, otherwise he wouldn't be where he is currently.... but you know I looked for a Tye Dillenger/ Shawn Spears appreciation thread somewhere.....anywhere on this forum, as most people think this forum is a great indicator of what people want. I just can't find it...It just shows me people didn't want him in that spot. I still can't find one either, maybe someone can create one now since he is in a high profile feud k thx. <3

I found MJFs 13 page one though that was made right after his scorching debut:

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2394366-mjf-appreciation-thread.html

All good though, they should be able to redirect the ship, won't be as hot once MJF gets the chip though as it could have been.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I loved him in NXT. He had a great match with Roode in Toronto. And you like Lacy Evans. So your opinion is highly suspect. I'm glad my dude is getting treated like he wants to be.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well I Like Shawn and I like that he's getting this chance to do something different and not be treated like crap like WWE did. I'm gonna enjoy this program instead of bitching about nothing like OP(Who loves Lacey Evans mind you) and several others are.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel like Cody is CLEARLY a "good story before anything" wrestler. They've known each other since OVW. There's a great story here.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


> yeah this totally dude, people are being extremely toxic just because we aren't eating every thing thrown our way by AEW. I didn't expect the crazy amount of hate on a thread where I highlighted CTE being exploited in a story line after a botched chair shot to the skull. It's disturbing. The AEW die hards in 24 hours have shown they are way more toxic and thin skinned than anyone I have encounter on this forum yet. Not a good look.


It's funny because they have gotten worse since my post, there is legit concerns with how this storyline is happening as well as why Shawn Spears is in it. I do believe that some are more worried about it then they should be but I came into this thread to try to make the pro-AEW no matter what side see that people asking these question aren't against AEW but more worried for it with good reason given the history of Wrestlers booking themselves and friends.

However once again anyone to question the "mightly" AEW overloads are called goofs. It's not about the story being good, it's not about the fact that Shawn is a WWE reject, it's about people not seeing Shawn Spears as a top level guy and are worried that he may be used this way because of his friendship with Cody Rhodes.

I believe I brought up his age and it wasn't to say he is too old, it was because someone called Shawn Spears a YOUNG promising talent so I pointed out that he isn't as young as many people think. Many people assume he is young because he is kinda a fresher face to many people from NXT. I was simply pointing out that he isn't really in the young promising talent anymore when he is at the age where Wrestlers do tend to come of their prime.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What I'm gathering from this thread is that a surprising amount of you people think that Vince is the arbiter of all wrestling talent, that if Vince didn't see value in you there's no value there.
> 
> Because Tye was a jobber in WWE you guys think he shouldn't get a shot? Oh, wait it's because he never impressed you in WWE why he shouldn't be given a shot? Nevermind the fact that he never got a chance to impress you * because* he was a Jobber in WWE.
> 
> ...


I am guessing your using Meltzer's star rating for the matches. People enjoy different things in their matches and just like as you rightly pointed out about Vince not being the arbiter of all wrestling talent, Meltzer is the arbiter of all wresting matches either or even what amounts to a good match either. Also you are assuming people are going by what Vince thinks and not made up their mind on their own, Tye did have a lot of time in NXT. He had a long feud with Sanity when they first appeared.

Also one last thing, if you have used the argument of either "If you don't like it then don't watch it." or any other stupid argument like that yet complain about what the WWE, Impact or any other company does than you are a massive hypocrite because for everything you have said it could be used when you don't like something on the WWE. Before anyone says they haven't, I have seen many who have used that argument here complain about how someone is booked better than they "should be" in the WWE section.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ots an easy to follow storyline they've built for months. Its not hurting MJF, you ninnies. Shawns fine.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

It's funny that the so called mjf fans dont even know what his fucking character is and start bitching out of their ignorance. 
Also now saying that shawn spear deserves the benefit of the doubt makes you a "pro aew" lol


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

patpat said:


> It's funny that the so called mjf fans dont even know what his fucking character is and start bitching out of their ignorance.
> Also now saying that shawn spear deserves the benefit of the doubt makes you a "pro aew" lol


To make it clear, I am not saying people who say give him a chance are pro AEW, it's the ones that can't see that people who do have concerns about why he is there are allowed to say so. AEW is allowed to be criticised just as much as the WWE if you come here and basically say "stop complaining, it's a good story" or "Just don't watch it then" is the people I am targeting. 

This thread has become toxic much like any thread where people don't say how great AEW is.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Sbatenney said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that the so called mjf fans dont even know what his fucking character is and start bitching out of their ignorance.
> ...


 no one said spear was gonna be the biggest shit ever. Most people I have seen said to wait and see what happens and give him a chance because the "wwe reject" can work with any big name. Most people ( including me) are taking the skepticism road and waiting to see if he can deliver. 
Aew is allowed to be criticized and your critics is allowed to be criticized. When I see someone say mjf's character is ruined for what happened at fyter fest then I tell him he is bullshitting because it fits every side of his character. And you dont have to watch BTE to know that a heel badyard showing concern and being friendly to an authority figure is him trying to take advantage of the situation. 
You critics things and people will argue with your points. Stop bitching because everyone doesnt agree with you is what I would say, a criticism can be criticized too.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Speculating I'd say it's because Cody wants to primarily work in heated personal feuds and stay away from the title picture. Which is good as that's where he does his best work. Also makes sense if the title is treated in a similar vein to the IWGP title where it's treated almost as a legit belt where in ring ability and credibility trumps popularity (Okada being champ over Naito for example). After Spears I'd say next in line for that same type of program would be MJF.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What's funny is people are already writing Spears off without letting him sink or swim at this second chance without the WWE shackles. If he does fail here and doesn't measure up to the hype he is getting, then, by all means, go after him. However, we haven't reached that point yet. This just started between him and Cody and I'm sure with the history these two have, they'll make it very personal and overall a good program and eventual match.

People will criticize those who make the Austin comparisons to Spears here. Nobody is saying Spears is the talent Austin was, you geeks. The point is to allude that Austin was given a second chance after wallowing in WCW. Why does Spears not deserve at least the *chance* to fail or succeed here?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

WINNING said:


> What's funny is people are already writing Spears off without letting him sink or swim at this second chance without the WWE shackles. If he does fail here and doesn't measure up to the hype he is getting, then, by all means, go after him. However, we haven't reached that point yet. This just started between him and Cody and I'm sure with the history these two have, they'll make it very personal and overall a good program and eventual match.
> 
> People will criticize those who make the Austin comparisons to Spears here. Nobody is saying Spears is the talent Austin was, you geeks. The point is to allude that Austin was given a second chance after wallowing in WCW. *Why does Spears not deserve at least the chance to fail or succeed here?*


Because for some reason people think he's not shit because he didn't do much in WWE. Nevermind the fact that he got over on his own on NXT, nevermind the fact that when he got to the main roster they didn't do anything with him and at one point actively tried to get the crowd to STOP DOING THE 10 CHANT THAT HE GOT OVER WITH and then after that not using him at all basically. They held him down and didn't give a fuck about him...but he's not talented so he shouldn't get a shot. Comedy.

And you know what's funny? People talk about how WWE constantly books people like shit and misuse them but that doesn't seem to apply to Shawn for some reason...


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

patpat said:


> no one said spear was gonna be the biggest shit ever. Most people I have seen said to wait and see what happens and give him a chance because the "wwe reject" can work with any big name. Most people ( including me) are taking the skepticism road and waiting to see if he can deliver.
> Aew is allowed to be criticized and your critics is allowed to be criticized. When I see someone say mjf's character is ruined for what happened at fyter fest then I tell him he is bullshitting because it fits every side of his character. And you dont have to watch BTE to know that a heel badyard showing concern and being friendly to an authority figure is him trying to take advantage of the situation.
> You critics things and people will argue with your points. Stop bitching because everyone doesnt agree with you is what I would say, a criticism can be criticized too.


It can be but once again I need to point out most people who don't see Spears as a main event level talent(like it or not, facing Cody is a main event talent spot in AEW) have said it isn't because he's a WWE reject, it's because they don't see him as much of a talent. People have time and time again assumed that it's because he didn't do much in the WWE(either time he was there) or NXT. Someone did use the example of Chad Gable who really has had the same amount as Shawn Spears but people still see him as a talent.

As for MJF, I was never one who said he was ruined due to his actions. I feel the fact he is 0-2 now at shows and really should have been given a win at the show(ie given maybe a singles match to get a win, not saying that he should have beaten Hangman since they see him as a main eventer), if he keeps losing is what could hurt him. Would I have liked to see MJF vs Cody more than Spears vs Cody, hell yeah but I put a couple of others I thought Cody could have had a better feud with too.

Also I don't mind if it's more than "Oh just don't watch it then" because many here have shat on the WWE more than anything and likely still watched it when doing it. Or what has happened to me, someone takes a small part of your post and acts like it's the whole point, basically undercutting my point to make me sound stupid when I went on to explain myself fully. Or simply being called a WWE Fantic or assuming that people see Vince as the be all and end all and not actually thinking for themselves. Those are the people who I called AEW fanboys because they defend AEW despite the fact people could actually maybe have real concerns and not just "hating" on it.

Now if you were to say stuff like when he never chance in the WWE even in NXT, that's a good point but I could counter that by saying even so, I don't see him as much of a talent and I would than point to someone who I haven't seen much of and that I think is a big time talent such as in NXT there is Keith Lee. Guy seems to be able to cut a good promo, is very entertaining in the ring and has a personality.

Now I would say that I don't see that in Shawn Spears and would go on to say that his NXT Ten gimmick got over, not him. By that I mean that I think the WWE could have given that ten gimmick to a lot of others and they would have gotten over as much as Shawn would have but other more talented guys would have took it to a new level, my example would be Daniel Bryan with the Yes Chants, I think a lot of other could've gotten that chant over but Bryan made it a movement, so much so that it got him a Wrestlemania Main Event.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, at least these posters with the same sigs will be easier to weed out the troll threads in the section from here on out.

Literally upset at a match on a PPV that hasn't happened, will only be AEW's fourth event, and final show before they begin their venture on TV, & doesn't include MJF who will still be part of the company post-ALL OUT. Holy cow, that's sad.


----------

